# 20g long low tech rcs tank



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

The filter and heater will work fine.

For fertilizers, there are various liquid or dry fertilizers you can put in the tank.

For lighting, it depends on how big your tank is and how much you want to spend. LED lights are more expensive up front, but you don't have to replace the bulbs every year. I use a T5HO 2 bulb fixture on my 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

i know that filter is a great one, i have it. but make sure you get a bio bag to hold all the media in because the carbon that comes with it the bag its in dissolves like paper. it makes a mess.


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

A 20g long is fairly shallow, I think you could get away with a single T5H0. Check a hydroponics shop, its much cheaper than and LFS.

I'd also go slightly larger with the filter. Perhaps the 30. The flow is adjustable and if you still find it too much you can simply swap the impeller for one from a 20. This will also leave you with extra space for media

Good choice on the Jager. They are awesome!!!

No comment on ferts. I do dirt.


----------



## 7970 (Sep 1, 2013)

What are you guyses opinions on this for lighting? I have heard some good things about it but I really don't want to go overkill and have an algae farm for a tank.


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

7970 said:


> What are you guyses opinions on this for lighting? I have heard some good things about it but I really don't want to go overkill and have an algae farm for a tank.


I had the 24" over my 20L shrimp tank and loved it. Keep in mind you will probably have to hang the light like i did. Theres a lot of cheap options out there to light a 20L, you can look through my journal and see the different things ive tried recently.


----------



## 7970 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok I've settled on the 30 inch finnex fugeray for lighting. My one last question (please bare with me) is would I only need this and root tabs to provide my plants with all of the nutrients they need?


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup! You don't have to dose full ei with lower light either.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

I used Amazon.com: Zoo Med AquaSun T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hood, 24-Inch: Pet Supplies never had issues growing anything. Another key factor to lights is if they make noise. People get ones that come with built in fans and that noise can drive you crazy.


----------



## Master Se7eN (Aug 23, 2010)

I too am setting up a 20g long that will be a moderate to heavy planted tank. Im also having a problem choosing the lighting. Since the 20g long is not very tall i am concerned with have too strong light and algae issues. 

sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Master Se7eN said:


> I too am setting up a 20g long that will be a moderate to heavy planted tank. Im also having a problem choosing the lighting. Since the 20g long is not very tall i am concerned with have too strong light and algae issues.
> 
> sent from my Android with tapatalk


You could wait for the new Finnex Planted Plus to comes out next month. A guy I know (Dahlyvh) was the first to get a Planted Plus from Finnex before general release. He has the 24" Finnex PP on a 20 gal L and it was fine. In fact it wasn't nearly as bright as the Fugeray and I believe the PAR measurements provided by Lowe also indicated this. Dahlyvh eventually added also Fugeray to the tank as well since he wanted high light and runs Co2.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

greenteam said:


> I used Amazon.com: Zoo Med AquaSun T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hood, 24-Inch: Pet Supplies never had issues growing anything. Another key factor to lights is if they make noise. People get ones that come with built in fans and that noise can drive you crazy.


I have this same light and it does a great job growing low and medium light plants.


----------



## Master Se7eN (Aug 23, 2010)

24 inchs is not too small? The tank is 30 inches

sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

The 24" Zoo Med has no problems growing any plants. I honestly wish I didn't go with it because it was to much light for me. Its good now but I had to suspend the fixture above the tank.


----------



## Hunter P (Aug 6, 2013)

endlers will eat shrimp....


----------



## Master Se7eN (Aug 23, 2010)

How about this light? Would this be medium or high light if directly on the tank? 

Coralife Aqualight T5 Fluorescent Light for Freshwater (30 Inch, 2 x 18 Watt Lamps) 










sent from my Android with tapatalk


----------



## 7970 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, but I already bought my stuff and have it set up right now.


----------



## dvscar (Oct 16, 2013)

How's the setup going? You might need some co2 with them light not to sure there. If you put a sponge in your intake some shrimp will hang there and munch there XD.


----------

